# 8 HP Briggs No spark



## fdestadio (Jun 1, 2014)

I have an older Briggs and Stratton 8hp motor on a Troy built tiller. it has sat for several years. I cannot get any spark at the plug. I replaced the spark plug and I cleaned a little surface rust off the flywheel and coil and then re-gapped. No Spark. I pulled the flywheel. No points condenser. so I cleaned the surface of the electronic connections and the on the inside of the flywheel. No spark. It is a key start tiller and the battery is dead but it should still fire at this point as long as the key is on. Any help would be appreciated

Model 195437 Type 0858-01 code 89022830

Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I assume you can pull start, if the battery is dead.

Just know are you checking for spark?

BG


----------



## fdestadio (Jun 1, 2014)

I have tried pull starting and jump starting with a vehicle


----------



## fdestadio (Jun 1, 2014)

I pulled the plug and connected the coil wire to it and touched it to the head while pull starting and jumping. no arc across the firing point of the plug


----------



## fdestadio (Jun 1, 2014)

any help with this would greatly be appreciated


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

How is the actual sparkplug wire and how old is it?? When they crimp the terminal onto the wire, a sharp metal tab penetrates the jacket to ensure contact. If the terminal has ever come off, you may not be getting the spark to go where needed. Many times if the terminal comes off it is simply crimped back on while the tab has been bent.

Why was the tiller idle for so long?? Were you in possession of the tiller last time it was running or has it been given to you in the current condition??

Are there any safety interlocks that could be preventing spark?? What model tiller is it?? I'm not fortunate enough to have a TroyBuilt......:frown:


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

The only test is to remove the small "kill" wire to the back of the coil and test for spark. If it doesn't spark the coil is bad. If it does spark the problem is in the kill circuit. This engine may have a low oil shut down on it, remove the wire to a plastic part, which holds an oil float inside the motor, the floats would stick in the down position and a quick warm up, top off oil and they will be fine.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks, k2....I keep forgetting about low oil sensors. I don't have to worry about mine unless it goes bad.....oil gets checked before the gas does. Key does not get turned until the oil is checked......gas is optional with 10gal capacity.


----------



## fdestadio (Jun 1, 2014)

SABL said:


> How is the actual sparkplug wire and how old is it?? When they crimp the terminal onto the wire, a sharp metal tab penetrates the jacket to ensure contact. If the terminal has ever come off, you may not be getting the spark to go where needed. Many times if the terminal comes off it is simply crimped back on while the tab has been bent.
> 
> Why was the tiller idle for so long?? Were you in possession of the tiller last time it was running or has it been given to you in the current condition??
> 
> Are there any safety interlocks that could be preventing spark?? What model tiller is it?? I'm not fortunate enough to have a TroyBuilt......:frown:


The coil and plug wire are old but appear in good shape 
The Tiller belonged to my Brother in law who recently passed. I had it running for him 2 years ago but it was last used (actually tilling) prob 5 years ago. My sister gave it to me. Troy built Horse..nice mahine
did not check the safeties as I thought it might be too old for those features

K2skier I will check those and report back. thanks. 
one question though I read on another site about putting an Ohm meter to the coil. what is the reading I should get if I do that?

Thanks


----------



## fdestadio (Jun 1, 2014)

disconnected the kill wire still no spark, replaced the coil and left the kill will disconnected but hanging out so I could stop it if needed it turns over but no fire....Frustrated


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Is it possible that the tines came into contact with an object that suddenly stopped the engine?? Have you checked the shear key on the flywheel??


----------



## fdestadio (Jun 1, 2014)

the shear key in the flywheel was good but got a new one with the coil so I used it. it tried jumping the electric start of my vehicle. the started spins the motor over just fine. like I said the kill wire is totally disconnected put a small amount of gas in the carb and no fire


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you used a volt meter on the positive and negative terminals of the coil while turning it over?
Take the spark plug out of the equation and hold the coil lead near a ground to check for spark. (while turning the engine over)


----------



## fdestadio (Jun 1, 2014)

I have not. I replaced it with new. what reading should I get?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Should be a standard 12 volt reading, or close enough.
With the battery connected or without, cranking it over.
No reading indicates power isn't getting to the coil.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The coil on an 8 HP has zero to do with battery voltage.

BG


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Testing the coil:

Briggs & Stratton Ignition System Testing | Small Engine Repair FAQ

BG


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Basementgeek said:


> The coil on an 8 HP has zero to do with battery voltage.
> 
> BG


Never said it did, but you do need power going in for the coil to function!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I know they are called coils, but they are magnetos, i.e. no out side voltage. The magnets in the flywheel create the spark. Small engines are nothing like cars.

BG


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Basementgeek said:


> I know they are called coils, but they are magnetos, i.e. no out side voltage. The magnets in the flywheel create the spark. Small engines are nothing like cars.
> 
> BG


Thank you for clarifying that.
I am aware how a Magnetto functions, as well as a coil.
For reference, some small engines do have coils, some cars do have magnettos.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

The question was for an 8 HP Briggs engine.

BG


----------



## fdestadio (Jun 1, 2014)

Well I gave up and took it to a shop. I will post when I find out what the problem actually was


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

Panther063 said:


> Never said it did, but you do need power going in for the coil to function!


No, no you don't on a Briggs. If you put 12 V+ to the coil it will ruin it!

What you're describing is a battery ignition magneto.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Please do keep us posted as to the problem.

BG


----------



## fdestadio (Jun 1, 2014)

well it is fixed and I pick it up Friday. They said that they replaced the starter clutch (which I knew was not in good shape) which tightened the flywheel more and then cleaned the carb and it fired up. $42.00 
Thanks for the help


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Good to hear.

BG


----------

